# So you did your own Epoxy Floor, How 'bout using your knowledge to Make a Buck?



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Nov 23, 2008)

Introducing: The Worlds Greatest Part-Time ALL CASH Business 

Read on, as I show you 


Just One Job A Week (Done In A Day) 
Will Easily Net You $100,000.00 A Year! 

Read on to discover the worlds best one-person $100,000.00 a year business that can put $2,000.00 cash in your pocket NEXT WEEK! 


Dear Friend, 

I have discovered the single greatest way that one person can make $100,000.00 a year. Best of all, this $100,000.00 a year comes from doing just one simple and easy job! 

And how long does it take to do this job? 

Thats the most amazing part! 

You see, the average job takes only one (1) day to do! 

Ill tell you how to get all the secrets ABSOLUTELY RISK-FREE in a moment  and you will be shocked and amazed when you get them... 

But first, let me give you a few more reasons why you should be VERY excited about this and let us RUSH you our complete and very detailed portfolio package today! 

Heres why I call this the perfect one-person $100,000.00 a year part-time business: 

> Millions of people desperately need the rare and unusual service. 

The reason is simple. This gives them something that is very important to them and can save them... 
thousands of dollars to boot! 

&#61692; The average job easily goes for $4,000.00 cash and can be done in less than one day. 

&#61692; Your average profit for every job is $2,000.00 cash! 

&#61692; All you do is one simple and easy job to quickly net $100,000.00 a year! 

Yes, its amazing...but its the gospel truth! 

With this worlds perfect one-person business you can do one job on a Monday morning, pocket $2,000.00 cash in pure profit . take off the rest of the week . 
and still make $100,000.00 a year! 

When you get all the secrets, you will be so excited youll jump for joy and shout: 

This really is the perfect one-person business that really can make me $100,000.00 a year or a whole lot more! 

And youll be right! It really can! This is a powerful opportunity that is so easy to learn: 

&#61692; You can do your first $4,000.00 job and collect $2,000.00 profit within your first week! 

 Do it part-time and net $100,000.00 a year  or go full-time and&#61692; do two or three easy jobs a week and net $4,000.00 to $6,000.00 a week. 

 Or you can hire other people to do everything for you. Then you&#61692; eventually have as many as three or four crews out there doing one job a day and now you are bringing in millions of dollars a year! 

Does all this sound too good to be true? 

Maybe. But it is true. This is real. 

As you will see when you get our INFO PACKED portfolio, we have discovered an amazingly simple to understand and easy service that almost every homeowner in America wants and needs. 

And the best part is the fact that hardly anyone is offering this amazing service! 

But thats not all! You see, this amazing service saves the... 
homeowner many thousands of dollars that they are spending right now for expensive alternative services. 

And then, to top it off, is the simple fact that... 

You can put an average of $2,000.00 cash in your pocket for each and every job that you or your hired helpers do for you! 

The more you know about this valuable little-known service, the more excited youll be! Our very exciting package explains everything to you. Just follow the simple instructions at the end of this letter and prove to us that you really are serious about having your own super profitable business (and not a curiosity seeker who will only get the secrets and never do anything), and we will RUSH you the information about how to become a One-Person $100,000.00 A Year For Doing One Job A Week ALL CASH Business" Opportunity package that gives you all the facts. 

But wait -- theres more! You see, theres something else you must know about this one-person $100,000.00 part-time opportunity. 

And as youll see, I have saved the best for last. 

Are you ready? OKAY, here we go: 

This amazing one-person $100,000.00 a year 
part-time opportunity comes complete with 
our proven Turn-Key Marketing System that is 
designed to let you have others stand in line 
and practically beg you to take their money! 

As youll see, this gives you a complete hands-off system that is designed to bring you all the $4,000.00 jobs you want without doing any personal selling or having to convince anyone of anything. This is by far the most exciting thing about this all-new one-person $100,000.00 a year discovery! 

All you do is put this simple and easy marketing system into motion by doing a couple of easy steps (which can be done for you). Thats it. This sets the Turn-Key Endless Referral Marketing System into motion and attracts homeowners who are ready, willing, and super excited about giving you an average of $4,000.00 cash for each and every job you do for them! 

Its amazing...BUT TRUE! 

You will love this Turn-Key Endless Referral Marketing System. It was designed by a team of the most brilliant marketers in the world and is designed to attract large numbers of homeowners with cash in... 
hand  like steel is attracted to a powerful magnet. 

So if all of this sounds exciting and you are serious 
about owning your own business without all the headaches 
and hassles of working long hours for small sums of money  doing personal selling  and having almost zero competition then you must sign up for more information NOW 

This very special Information Package gives you all the secrets that we will only share with people who are truly serious about starting their own unique part-time business. And if you are that person, then you owe it to yourself and your loved ones to GET ALL THE SECRETS and let me prove to you that this amazing discovery really can put huge sums of money in your pocket ... in your spare time. 

Hurry... protected territories are going fast. 

Just fill out the form on our website. You will immediately receive a confirmation that your package that gives you all the secrets is on the way! Ill look forward to talking with you, Until then, I remain... 

Sincerely Yours, 


Troy Bengford 

P.S. ALL THE SECRETS ARE YOURS RISK-FREE!!! YOU HAVE NO RISK... You get all the amazing secrets behind this worlds best one-person $100,000.00 a year business that can put $2,000.00 cash in your pocket NEXT WEEK! You can discover... from home... how just one job a week (Done In A Day) will easily net you $100,000.00 a year! Then, if this isnt perfect for you, we will part as friends. Youll get all the secrets ABSOLUTELY FREE if this isnt the perfect way for you to make money! So what are you waiting for? Fill out the form on my webpage... NOW! 

http://tinyurl.com/GetInfoNow 

OR you can call: 1-888-633-9121 x 994


----------



## sukieslim (Dec 1, 2008)

Does it usually cost $2000 in order to coat a garage floor with epoxy?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Dec 8, 2008)

The normal selling price for a 2 car garage is $2200-$2500.

The material cost is much less.

The average Sale is much larger.

a two car garage is a 'small' project

$5,000-$10,000 jobs are common.


----------



## moogoob (Dec 24, 2008)

'the epoxy floor guy' said:


> Introducing: The Worlds Greatest Part-Time ALL CASH Business
> 
> Read on, as I show you
> 
> ...



If its free, why not post it here?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Dec 27, 2008)

moogoob said:


> If its free, why not post it here?



Because it comes to you in the MAIL!!


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

I would love to know how this works myself . I own an HVAC company and we are into our second year and not ( clearing ) $100,000.00 a year yet and somehow I am sure there are alot more peale in need of Heat and AC than a pretty garage floor in this economy I dont see it but then again neither does anybody over on any of the other Garage forums .Warning SPAM monster in the house. I better add I am not the spam monster .


 Rick


----------



## DonkeyBoy (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow - Your program sounds simply AMAZING!  I can mke tons of money, with little investment, no experience, and zero common sense!

SIGN ME UP!

I have the perfect product that I can spread on garage floors, 2 inches to 2 feet deep, and it seems like a perfect match for your AMAZING SYSTEM!

With my donkeys outputting more material than even caucus of congressman could reasonably consume, I have an endless supply of BS.  Couple that with your clear expertise in marketing - I can't lose!

So yes, Troy, please sign me up ASAP!  Call me, spam me, make my your love child! So I too can make over $100,000,000,000,000 a year AND MORE!

You sir, are a genius!

I smell a Nobel Peace Prize in your future!


----------



## e-tek (Apr 14, 2009)

This HAS to be a joke!!!! He can't expect anyone to take this seriosuly  - can he?!?!?!

I joined today becuase we are LAUGHING this up over at GJ!!!!

Gotta love Donkeyboys reply though - very clever!!! 

I didn't want to open this site and sign up as I'm "wasting" enough time over at GJ (and now GH!)...but I couldn't resist!!

Troy - are you SERIOUS??? Do you think people where born yesterday? I guess someone still falls for the Nigerian prince needing your help getting millions out of his homeland-why not $100K a year working one day a week painting cement floors!!

I love it!!!!


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 14, 2009)

e-tek said:


> This HAS to be a joke!!!! He can't expect anyone to take this seriosuly  - can he?!?!?!
> 
> I joined today becuase we are LAUGHING this up over at GJ!!!!
> 
> ...





 Well Howdy E-tec  I still want to know how he is doing it . I can make that kind of money on an HVAC install but going into my second year in Business I still dont have enough work to pull off an install a week every week for 52 weeks a year . I find it hard to believe theres that many peaple just waiting to have their garage floors done when I cant find that many that need new HVAC systems .


 Rick


----------



## ddrewyor (Apr 14, 2009)

Just wanted to post that the "Epoxy Floor Guy" disappeared off of the GJ as of late after held a contest which is currently being questioned as legit and then spammed members who entered.  By the dates of his posts on this thread, it looks like it has been awhile since he was here.  If he did care to reply, I would ask him what his income was the past couple of years coating floors, not hocking a business venture.

Dave


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Apr 18, 2009)

You question is legit.  Your questioning my 'story' is expected.  The recent 'absence' on GJ.com is for TWO reasons.  #1  I am in the middle of a knock down drag out divorce.  #2,  I can make 10x the amount focusing on selling and running my install business than trying to convince people who don't believe that spending $1000 a week on marketing is not only a smart decision but a very LUCRATIVE one.

You presuppose that because I have a profitable niche that I must be LYING.  I no longer am looking to get people to UNDERSTAND business and marketing.  It is a FOREIGN language to most people.  SO I am refocusing my business to multiplying my installations by hiring subcontractors.

Anyone who is willing to install a 2 car garage for STRAIGHT COMMISSION Let me know. Paid weekly, $1500-$2000 per week LIKELY, STRAIGHT commission. All materials supplied, 3-5 jobs per week once good record and area established.

If you have insurance, experience and equipment Click HERE



This is NO BS.  Contact me or NOT I don't give a ****.


----------

